# اشاير الاعمده



## lina 2010 (8 يوليو 2012)

الاشاير الاعمده اللى داخل القاعده فائدتها ايه ؟؟؟ و طول اد ايه ؟؟؟ و تسمى ايه ( اشاير اعمده) و تسليحها نفس تسليح العمود ولا ايه


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (9 يوليو 2012)

وظيفة أشاير الأعمدة الخارجة من الأساسات هو ربط العمود بالأساس في تحمل الأحمال الجابية كالزلازل والرياح وعند حدوث حالة تحميل مجموعة بواكي في المبنى أكثر من غيرها

,كل العوامل السابق ذكره تؤدي إلى تولد عزوم على قطاعات الأعمدة وبالتالي يتولد شد ناتج عن العزوم ,فيتم عمل وصلة شد بين العمود الدور والدور الذي يليه وكذلك أول دور والأساسات ,بمعنى أخر هي تعمل على جعل تصرف عمودين في دورين متتالين (كعمود واحد),

وتسليحها يكون تسليح العمود لأنك محتاج تربط كل سيخ من العمود بالسيخ اللي زيه في العمود اللي تحت أو اللي فوق لكي يعملو سويا خلال العمودين وكأنهما سيخ واحد,وذلك لأنه في التنفيذ يصعب عمل تسليح وصب عمودين متتالين في نفس المرحلة ,فتكون الاشاير(وصلات أسياخ الأعمدة) هي الحل 

تسمى أشاير الأعمدة Dowels بالإنجليزي ,وتم إستحداث كلمة إشارة في السوق المصري ,لأنها من مجرد رؤيتها (تكون إشارة إلى) أنه يوجد عمود في هذا المكان


----------



## lina 2010 (9 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا بس هو قيمتها 40 فاى ليه و هى وصله شد مش المفروض تكون 65 فاى


----------



## lina 2010 (9 يوليو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> وظيفة أشاير الأعمدة الخارجة من الأساسات هو ربط العمود بالأساس في تحمل الأحمال الجابية كالزلازل والرياح وعند حدوث حالة تحميل مجموعة بواكي في المبنى أكثر من غيرها
> 
> ,كل العوامل السابق ذكره تؤدي إلى تولد عزوم على قطاعات الأعمدة وبالتالي يتولد شد ناتج عن العزوم ,فيتم عمل وصلة شد بين العمود الدور والدور الذي يليه وكذلك أول دور والأساسات ,بمعنى أخر هي تعمل على جعل تصرف عمودين في دورين متتالين (كعمود واحد),
> 
> ...





طيب كنت عايزه اعرف معلومات عن رقبه العمود كيف يتم حسابها و متى تتواجد


----------



## lina 2010 (9 يوليو 2012)

ايه المناسب اللى بحسب منها و ياريت لو يوجد section لقاعده و موضح فيها الرقاب هل ابعاد الرقاب نفس ابعاد العمود ام اكبر


----------



## مهندس سمير (9 يوليو 2012)

رقبة العمود هي المسافه بين وجه القاعده وبطنية الزنار الارضي


----------



## اكبر رايق (9 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## المجيك65 (9 يوليو 2012)

اشارة العمود بتكون 65 فاى او متر ايهما اكبر حسب الكود المصرى


----------



## ashraff (9 يوليو 2012)

بالرجوع الى أكواد ACi 318 فانه يسمى Development Length ويحمي من انقلاب العمود كما ذكر الاخوان وأقل طول له هو 40 القطر


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (9 يوليو 2012)

*من فوائد الاشارة نقل الحمل من العمود العلوي للعمود الاسفل منه بلاضافة الي الوظيفة الاهم وهي عمل تكثيف للحديد في اسفل العمود وهي منطقة قيمة عظمة للقص في حالة حدوث احمال جانبية ناتجة من احمال الزلازل والله اعلم*


----------



## lina 2010 (9 يوليو 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> ايه المناسب اللى بحسب منها و ياريت لو يوجد section لقاعده و موضح فيها الرقاب هل ابعاد الرقاب نفس ابعاد العمود ام اكبر




ازاى احسب رقبه العمود


----------



## alielmalt (9 يوليو 2012)

اشاير الاعمده 
من الاساسات يتم ربط الاعمده بالاساسات عن طريق الاشاير
عددها نفس عدد الاسياخ للعمود
تستمر كانات العمود داخل الاساسات بنفس لعدد المخصص للعمود
يتم حسابها 
داخل القاعده 
من وش الخرسانه حتى نهاية الاشاره داخل القاعده لابد ان توفر شرط التماسك 40 فاى 
فاذا كانت سماكة القاعده اقل من طول التماسك يتم عمل رجل للاشاره داخل القاعده حتى يكون الطول الازم 40مره قطر السيخ 
واذا كانت سماكة القاعده اكبر من طول التماسك يتم عمل الاشاره من وش الخرسانه حتى اسفل حديد القاعده وعمل رجل للاشاره لاتقل عن 40 سم 
اعلى القاعده
يتم تحقيق نفس الرابط 40 مره قطر السيخ اعلى القاعده 










فائدتها 
التصميم للعمده على انها fixed يعنى لازم الحديد يكون متداخل من القاعده للاعمده
ولو تلاحظى فى القواعد hinged بيكون التداخل قليل ومحدود وله طرقه الخاصه 
ابعادها نفس ابعاد العمود بنفس التسليح والرباط بيكون زى ما شرحت وطبعا بناخد طول الرباط على اكبر قطر موجود


----------



## ماجدان (12 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوه والاخوات ... ابناء هذا الصرح العظيم اوافق المشاركين عاليه فى المشاركات فى جملة الموضوع بارك الله فيهم وزادهم من علمه مع التحفظ على بعض النقاط حتى لا يختلط الأمر على المشاركين * طول التماسك يأخذ لأسياخ التسليح فى القطاعات المشدوده ولا يأخذ مطلقا لقطاع مضغوط وهذا خطأ كثر ما سمعته من آخرين وكما ذكر الأخوه والزملاء مع وجود احمال افقيه على قطاع العمود تولد عزوم فتعمل آن ذاك اسياخ التسليح الرأسيه على مقاومة تلك العزوم وعنه يتطلب عدم توقف تلك الاسياخ عند نقطة انتهاء عملها دون ان تأخذ طول تماسك - اين نقطة انتهاء عمل تلك الأسياخ .. ؟؟ عند التقاء العمود مع القاعده يكون سطح القاعده هو نقطة انتهاء عمل الأسياخ الرأسيه لقطاع العمود تقريبا وطبقا لأشتراطات الاكواد المتبعه عالميا يلزم عدم توقف الاسياخ ومدها بطول تماسك يحسب من معادله موجوده بالكود ويمكن ان يأخذ طول التماسك مكافئا ل 50 مره قطر السيخ أو 60 مره قطر السيخ ... وتحدد طبقا للمقاومه المميزه للخرسانه والمصمم عليها القطاع الخرسانى ويمتد طول التماسك من سطح القاعده إلى داخلها ويأخذ زاويه فى اى اتجاه حتى نستوفى الطول المحسوب كاملا * لا اعلم من اين تأتى عبارة وصلة كذا وتأخذ كذا من قطر السيخ او متر ايهما اكبر .... العباره هذه غير صحيحه ولا تنص عليها الاكواد المتبعه وارجو من يجد تلميح بها فى الاكواد خاصة الكود المصرى ان يوضح لى ايها جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء * تصميم نقط الاتصال على انها مثبته او مفصليه .... لا اوافق على هذه المعلومه كلية ومضمونا - حيث ان فى القطاعات المتعارف عليها تكون نقط الأتصال مثبته جزئيا او مفصليه جزئيا Partial Fixed - Partial Hinged ويكون تنفيذ نقط الاتصال معتمدا على التغير فى ابعاد القطاعات الخرسانيه اكثر منه فى تشكيل اسياخ التسليح * ما المقصود بحساب رقبة العمود ؟؟ لم يصلنى المعنى المراد الأستفسار عنه .... ارجو التوضيح وآسف للإطاله لعلى استطعت ان اوضح شيئا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اشاير الاعمدة موجودة فقط بسبب الانجاز حيث لا يمكن انجاز الاعمدة من الاسفل الى الاعلى دون توقف كيف سنمسك الحديد وبسبب القطع وثم الوصل هناك قيمة الوصل وهي مختلفة من كود الا اخر احنا 50 في


----------



## ماجدان (13 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اشاير الاعمدة موجودة فقط بسبب الانجاز حيث لا يمكن انجاز الاعمدة من الاسفل الى الاعلى دون توقف كيف سنمسك الحديد وبسبب القطع وثم الوصل هناك قيمة الوصل وهي مختلفة من كود الا اخر احنا 50 في



اوافق على الكلام جملة ومضمونا ولكن السائله تسأل عن الشاير داخل القاعده . وليس اشاير الوصل لمراحل صب الأعمده


----------



## محمد أبو اسلام (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل ورائع الرد


----------

